# Trying to trace a horses past 8yo Strawberry Roan **pic**



## Horsekaren (5 October 2017)

I know its a long shot but does anyone out there recognise this lovely boy, born in 2009. I know he was in Lincoln 2012-2015 as this is the first entry on his passport although dob is 2009.

Attempting to track down where he came from, breeding, his past ect.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 October 2017)

Where was the passport issued? Whose name is in it? It wasnt the North East was it?


----------



## Horsekaren (5 October 2017)

Its a UK passport, issued to a Miss N Murphy in 2012. First known whereabouts is Lincoln, East Midlands but he could have come from anywhere.


----------

